# Motorola i860 cell phone camera



## Jones2412 (Jan 11, 2010)

I just took apart my Motorola i860 phone, and I took the camera out of it in order to make it into a USB video camera or a webcam. I was wondering if n e one had a schematic for it, or some tips in doing so.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

I am still scratching my head why you think this ever could be made to work.

A lot times schematics are not free, they are considered "tools".

Your best bet is to do a bunch of Google searching.

BG


----------

